# chromium corrupted size vs. prev_size

## k9dog

I tried compiling Chromium. Before I start posting error logs, which doesn't show a lot useful info. I'll try to keep it short. Compiling Chromium 64-66 (possibly others) fails on my computer (AMD G-T40E) with the message (snip)

```
corrupted size vs. prev_size

ninja: build stopped: subcommand failed.

 * ERROR: www-client/chromium-66.0.3359.22::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   ninja -v -j2 -l0 -C out/Release mksnapshot failed

```

Anyone with a suggestion to a solution are welcome to respond.(Apart from changing the systen).

The "corrupted size vs. prev_size" are often a programming issue I think. Issues where memory attempted to be freed twice. I have a hard time believing Chromium is failing due to that.  It happens at the very end of the emerge and could be due to some USE flag issue, so I'll include flags I use (for chromium)

```
www-plugins/chrome-binary-plugins widevine

www-client/chromium hangouts proprietary-codecs system-ffmpeg system-icu system-libvpx widevine
```

I'll try to remove some of the proprietary codecs as I guess chances are biggest for them breaking the compile, but maybe someone else can suggest something.

I've tried using python 2.7 instead of 3.5 and gcc 6.4 instead of 7.3, to no avail.

[Moderator edit: added [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]Last edited by k9dog on Mon Mar 19, 2018 11:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geki

It is reported at b.g.o already: https://bugs.gentoo.org/650082

There are two variants of mksnapshot failing.

Chromium >=65 forces clang.

----------

## k9dog

Oh thanks. I  see hector also might have solved the issue on the upstream.

----------

